# K2 Thraxis 2013 wide or narrow?



## haydenbn (Mar 8, 2013)

hey guys any one know the sizing of these

i have a wide foot fits perfect in a size 10.5 us 32 boot (prime and lashed and TM)

just looking for something a bit stiffer. 

i heard the 2010 ones run a bit tight, so should i get the 11 us 

i cant find a local store try them on.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

theyre not narrow


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

haydenbn said:


> hey guys any one know the sizing of these
> 
> i have a wide foot fits perfect in a size 10.5 us 32 boot (prime and lashed and TM)
> 
> ...


No experience on the thraxis but the Maysis were just a bit too narrow for my wider left foot.

Felt pretty roomy in the 32 Lashed.

So my guess, and it's just a guess, if you're just right in a 32, there is a chance the K2 is narrow, if the Thraxis is the same. But you never know until you put it in there


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I have thraxis and for my big fat and large feet the thraxis are awesome!!! If you have slim feet the shape of the thraxis is not for you


----------



## haydenbn (Mar 8, 2013)

yep these boots are Sick

serious stiffness, what i wanted. what i got.

after the mold was a true fit!! 

3 full days in these boots already. 

steep runs tighten them up! a bit of park i leave the top boa 80% undone.
not a single bit of heal fit and really flexy in the right spots.

Only 2 cons tho, the weight (all the tech and the quality) and one of the rackets being on the inner sides of each boot, sometimes i hit them on stuff. 

the quality is there.


I would have paid 1000 for these boots, in my opinion. 100% worth the 300 i paid.


----------

